# Racs/fines



## coachlang3 (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm going before my practice's board soon for a presentation on some coding issues that can happen now and then and I just want to make sure they are clear on them.

I'd like to know what some generic levels of fines are there, amount-wise.

We all know doctor's wants figures and I'd like to give them a generic figure.

Thanks for the help gang.


----------



## mbort (Aug 31, 2009)

coachlang3 said:


> I'm going before my practice's board soon for a presentation on some coding issues that can happen now and then and I just want to make sure they are clear on them.
> 
> I'd like to know what some generic levels of fines are there, amount-wise.
> 
> ...




I am not aware of fines however they will do take backs on all overpayments discovered.  Also keep in mind, RAC is getting 9% of everything they recovery so they WILL be looking very hard!!


----------



## slrollings (Aug 31, 2009)

Try the OIG website - they have plenty of examples


----------

